# U12 Stanza Chassis Suspension question.



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Alright, I was under my Stanza the other day working on the exhaust when I decided to take a look at the rear suspension. I noticed that it is built almost identicle to the J30 Chassis for a 3rd Gen Max. Do these parts interchange, IE can I go out and buy the upgraded trailing arms and end links and get them to fit? Also if these were to fit, would the entire rear suspension setup from the max fit (rear discs)? If the strut spring retainer is different(the part that bolts to the strut tower) can they be swapped for the Stanza's. 

Please note that I have used the search feature to no avail on this. Also this is where I was looking at those replacement parts.

http://www.mattblehm.com/suspension.htm

I am looking to do this as I am planning to swap a KA24DE+T into the Stanza.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Although I have never tried to swap an rear suspension parts between the U12 Stanza and the J30 Max, they sure look the same. 

Did you ever get the KA24DE+T in to the Stanza?


----------



## 92kae (Feb 11, 2007)

Although I'm relatively new to the stanza, I have found a lot of helpful info on the "teamnse" forums regarding stanzas. I can't answer your ??, but maybe I can help point you in the right direction, especially as I am looking to make the car a lot more fun too!!


----------



## tba707 (Jan 14, 2006)

That would definitely be fun to drive... had my old CA20 engine swapped out for an SR20. Its loads of fun.


----------

